# Hide Avatars/Photos



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

*Option to hide avatars and photos*​

Yes
2100.00%
No
00.00%


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

So with the new forum changing over, there is no longer an option to hide avatars and pictures from the forum, which I know I used a lot at work and sure others did too!

@‌Lorian, having spoken to you about this previously, if enough people want it could we get this implemented please?


----------

